# mit batch Datei gewisse Files löschen + c#



## Burnswigg (16. November 2007)

Hi, 

Ich hab ein c# Programm von dem ich aus auf einen MacOSX rechner zugreife. Leider
produziert der Mac überall unsichtbare Files mit dem Namen "icon" und einem Viereck hinten drann. Die Dateien würde ich gerne über einen Batch Befehl löschen. Da dies leider von C# nicht geht. -> "Argument Exception". 
Also brauch ich ein Batchprogramm dass ich dann über c# aufrufe.
Das übergeben eines Pfad mit %1 ist eigentlich kein Problem. Das Problem ist eher dass ich das Viereck nicht darstellen kann. Also brauche ich eine Routine die alle Dateien in einer Ordnerstruktur löscht die mit "Icon" beginnen danach noch ein Viereck haben. Die Dateigröße ist bei allen Icon+Viereck Files 0.

anbei was ich schon habe:

```
@ECHO OFF
set datei="icon*"
ECHO Der Pfad %1  wird geloescht
RD %1%datei% /s /q
:ende
```


----------



## deepthroat (16. November 2007)

Burnswigg hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab ein c# Programm von dem ich aus auf einen MacOSX rechner zugreife. Leider
> produziert der Mac überall unsichtbare Files mit dem Namen "icon" und einem Viereck hinten drann. Die Dateien würde ich gerne über einen Batch Befehl löschen. Da dies leider von C# nicht geht. -> "Argument Exception".


Dann würde es doch ausreichen, den Fehler im C# Code zu berichtigen, oder?


```
DirectoryInfo di = new DirectoryInfo("z:\\macos\\");

foreach(FileInfo fi in di.GetFiles("icon*") {
  fi.Delete();
}
```
Gruß


----------

